# housebreaking difficulty



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

We are new to this forum. We have a 15wk old male Vizsla puppy who does not understand he needs to pee "outside."He is a brilliant dog! He knows his sit, down, heel, wait and has excellent recall. I am not so brilliant because I'm failing to show him what is necessary for him to be successful in the elimination arena. He can be in his crate 9 hrs at night and no accidents. We take him out every half hour when he is in the house. He pees and poops on command outside. He's amazing! He is tethered to me or the kitchen table leg inside. He shows no sign that he needs to go out to eliminate, he just stands and pees. We've only been able to tell him no a couple of times because it happens so fast it's over before we know that he has peed. It's very frustrating and we need some new ideas on how to help him understand.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

The only thing that worked for us is getting a bell. We put one by the door and would ring it each time we took her out to go potty (and only potty). After a few days she started ringing it on her own and no more accidents.

Kaylee doesn't ring it consistently anymore but she comes and gets me when she needs to go out so I'm happy with that


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what I found worked with my two was lots of praise when they did their business outside rather than scoldings if they did it inside


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for all of the advice. Lincoln went to the door twice to be let out today. He definitely has difficulty holding his pee in the daytime, he can pee twice in 20 minutes and yet holds it all night long. TexasRed pointed out that he could be peeing when "excited" and that is definitely what happens. When he's playing with dogs or greeting folks that have high voices he can let loose in a stream. At 16 wks he has tons of confidence and is a quick learner so it's up to me to be a good teacher.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I second Anida on the bell. That was a huge help for us since I couldn't always read Amos' signs. I also used a good bit of the Lora Jensen "Three Day Potty Training Method" with Amos. It's what I used to potty train my kids.  The focus of it is setting them up for success and it's all positive reinforcement. The gist is you catch them in the act, scoop them up and run to where they are suppose to go. If they finish their business there, you celebrate...big time. If you miss the accident and find it later, just clean it up and try to catch the next one in progress. Every accident is a chance for them to learn, so the more you catch, the quicker they learn. Your response has to be immediate for it to work and for them to make the association. Three days of this and they get it.


----------

